# Aleppo soap



## engblom (Dec 24, 2013)

I would want to make Aleppo soap. However, it seems to be difficult to find a supplier of Laurel Berry Oil. Could anyone, please, give a link to a good supplier of Laurel Berry Oil? We are located in Europe, so we prefer European suppliers, but we are not against buying from outside of Europe if we can not find any closer to us. We prefer organic oils, so finding an organic supplier would be nice.


----------



## nframe (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is a link to a supplier in Germany:
http://www.manske-shop.com/Oele-Butter-Wachs-konventionell/Oele/Lorbeeroel/LORBEEROeL-707.html

I just made some Aleppo soap and it looks and smells lovely.  The trouble is that I have to wait for about 9 months before I can use it.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## boyago (Dec 24, 2013)

There are a few current threads going on now.  One further down the list and a quick search will grant you some reading goodies.


----------



## engblom (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Dec 26, 2013)

nframe said:


> Here is a link to a supplier in Germany:
> http://www.manske-shop.com/Oele-Butter-Wachs-konventionell/Oele/Lorbeeroel/LORBEEROeL-707.html
> 
> I just made some Aleppo soap and it looks and smells lovely. The trouble is that I have to wait for about 9 months before I can use it. Good luck with yours!


 Anyone know of a supplier in the U.S.?


----------



## AtraGarden (Dec 26, 2013)

lsg said:


> Anyone know of a supplier in the U.S.?


Unfortunately, there is no supplier in US. I wish there was so people would have it at lower cost because of expensive shipment prices on small amounts. I started a production line of 5 L and 18 L at minimum. Google Atra Garden Laurel Berry Oil and contact.


----------



## lsg (Dec 26, 2013)

OK, I went to your website and sent message.  Thanks


----------

